# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  بخصوص فك شفرة  lumia 520 sfr

## universounlock

بخصوص نوكيا لوميا  520 -620-720-820  9XX     المقفلة على شبكة SFR    فك الشفرة اصبح الان متوفر       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kaddoui

السلام عليكم هل هناك طريقة لفك التشفير

----------


## mohamed73

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kaddoui
					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  السلام عليكم هل هناك طريقة لفك التشفير   
الموضوع قديم اخي
19-02-2014 
شوف لك هنا
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## mustapha2280

شكرا لك يا اخي الكريم

----------


## imadismat

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------

